# Update on weird hair losing bubs!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They are NEARLY completely naked now. :shock: 
And looking much healthier than they were before.

These are SUPPOSED to be texels. They have been texels for . . . 8? 9? 10 generations? 
A long long time.
And now suddenly, this weird hair loss on 2 bubs from the same litter.

The 'naked' spots do have fur. . . but it's shorter than any FH I have ever seen, and can hardly be called fur at all.
I think I have 100% ruled out barbering at this point.
And they can't be FH, because they grew fur, then lost it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very bizarre looking.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You've obviously had a hairless gene pop up that was lurking.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd love it if that were true. 

Stina told me that she had an experience with similar mice, where they lost their hair, then grew it back in perfectly normal later on in life. I'm keeping an eye on them. Hopefully I'll know if it's permanent in the next few weeks.

Then we can find out if I can breed for it, or what.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

There is a type of hairless gene in mice (And in guinea pigs funnily enough) where they are fully until they are around 2 weeks old and then they lose there fur.

but that generally starts on the face.

Maybe you have the double rex problem like rats get... to much rex in the hair can make it brittle and break


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The white fuzzys have there fur which falls out due to the lymph gene being removed I think im right Roland who is a biologist may explain it much better than me or a long established breeder .I have the fully naked mouse no hair at all from birth and I have fuzzies too ive bread these for five years now I love them.Sometimes when the fur comes out theres some little bits left here and there.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I breed FH, and these are definitely nothing like them. 
Their fur is very brittle. I think the 'double rex' theory is actually plausible at this time. :?


----------



## bimbi (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought I would show how my Hairless moult out.






















It looks nothing like your little ones.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes. Hairless usually start on the face. Mine started in the opposite direction. 
They are still just like in the picture. No change yet after several days now.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The ones I've seen end up like yours were all from normal pew feeders with straight coats...and the individuals who lost their hair were straight coated as well....so at least in that case....it had nothing to do with any rex gene.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

So strange! Stina, do you have any idea how long the ones you've seen had no hair?
Or an estimate for when they grew it back in?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

well....most of them were sold/used as feeders before growing up....the one I had I honestly don't remember......


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Darnit woman!
Oh, by the way, go un-ban me from ML. I accidently banned myself, and nobody's on AIM to help! LOL


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They have now lost all the fur on their feet, almost all on their tails, and their faces are more bald than in the photos.

Their bodies no longer have the 'broken off' hair look to them, they are very smooth, bald skin.


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm just curious if there's an update on this thread, and perhaps new photos on how they're looking now?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They have full coats of hair, but the hair is brittle and a little short, especially since they care supposed to be texel. None of them have much curl at all, either.
Since these 2, there were 2 more in a litter from the same parents. I saved them, and all 4 are now in their own colony. Waiting for them to breed, to see what happens.


----------

